# Preview : Girard-Perregaux en mode 2.0



## Olivier Müller (Jan 31, 2010)

Girard-Perregaux n'a pas fait partie de la premiere vague des 'early adopters' des réseaux sociaux, à l'instar de Jaeger-LeCoultre, Hublot, Marvin, Vacheron Constantin. La marque a préféré prendre son temps et probablement attendre une certaine maturité tant des outils que du lectorat pour ces nouveaux canaux de communication.

Aujourd'hui Girard-Perregaux s'apprête a frapper fort dans le paysage 2.0. Plusieurs initiatives sont en cours au siège, qui devraient se décliner progressivement dans les pays francophones. A commencer par le site institutonnel, qui s'est vu offrir un substantiel lifting !

Pour rafraîchir l'image d'Epinal de l'horloger vieillissant derrière son antique établi, GP a créé "Le Nouveau Visage de la Tradition". L'idée : arracher quelques jeunes horlogers de la manufacture sise à La Chaux-de-Fonds et les emmener faire le tour des grandes capitales pour...se montrer. L'objectif n'est pas de les replacer dans leur environnement naturel simplement délocalisé, mais de les photographier en des lieux insolites, sans lien avec la profession, et de découvrir leurs profils au fil de leurs voyages. Porteurs de passions pour le moins atypiques (cor des Alpes, championnat de puzzle, jardinage), nos jeunes globe trotteurs ont vocation à rajeunir l'image du métier. Et à susciter de nouvelles carrières ? L'étape parisienne est pour sa part prévue début septembre. A suivre...

"Mechanics of Style", pour sa part, est un projet plus conventionnel de magazine de marque. Déjà en ligne en version US, il devait arriver en français courant juin. Son positionnement se veut plutôt 'lifestyle' et vise à étendre le territoire de communication de Girard-Perregaux au-delà de la simple horlogerie : luxe, art de vivre, etc. 






​
Une dernière manifestation, physique, viendra compléter le dispositif à la rentrée. Dans un premier volet, elle se déclinera au travers d'une exposition chez Christie's à Paris sur le temps et ses déclinaisons, puis dans un second temps au travers d'ateliers horlogers ouverts (clients, investisseurs, essentiellement) sur le démontage / remontage d'un mouvement ainsi que sur sa finition.

Ces opérations devraient apporter une belle notoriété à la marque. Elles devraient également redresser son image de marque patriarcale un peu (trop) sage, pour ne pas dire immobile. Baume & Mercier avait déjà engagé une stratégie similaire, mais en privilégiant la publicité, avec une efficacité certes avérée, mais qui bénéficiait de la force de frappe de Richemont. Affaire à suivre dans les prochaines semaines !

Mise à jour du 5 mai, avec photos du Nouveau Visage de la Tradition....à NYC !


----------

